# New mice from Sweeden (splashed fox & bone)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm SO HAPPY - finally got my 3 new mice home  :mrgreen:

This is T.A.M.s Smashing Content - splashed fox male. 61 grams.

























And my 2 bone females from Diamantens breed, both are english typed. I haven't got their papers yet, so i don't know what their names are or precisely how old they are, but they're young.

Bone female 1. 40 grams.

















Bone female 2. 42 grams.

















I absolutely LOVE them, big beautyful mousies with biiiig ears and all - and so curious and sweet gentle mice :love1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

All i can say is WOW


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I very much like splashed mice


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

They are stunning :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, i think they're just gorgeus and enormous compared to my other mice :lol:


----------

